# hello everyone from Smithy



## smithtt (Nov 11, 2008)

Whats cracking everyone, love the site (very useful for information indeed) my name is David aka SMITHY. I am the proud owner of a 2003 facelift Brilliant Red 225 that I am in the process of sensibly and subtly modifying. I used to wn a denim blue one but i wrote that off after 3 months at 20mph. I have pics coming soon of my car, but at the moment I have a BMC Carbon air filter, 18" Black RS4 alloys with chrome centre caps, chrome valve caps, S-line badge in place of quattro grill badge, chrystal side repeaters, red calipers with audi insignias, red painted rear suspension springs, Alpine Amplifier and subwoofer, IPOD, Bluetooth Pioneer CD player, debadged rear, BOSE, Black leather. Also I have found the cure to the wearing of the rubber coating on the steering column by the ignition. It cost me £3 from B&Q, and that is a sink washer. It is finished in satin black, very durable and blends with the column. It is a hexagon shape and allows the key to be entered and twisted without damaging it. It hides the scuffs and alloks the part. It will save all the costs of buying a new column. Pics coming soon. Thank you


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome  have you any pics of your sink washer mod :?: After 2 TTs it is defo time to join the TTTOC www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

welcome to the forum 8)


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

welcome

enjoy the modding ;-)


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome


----------

